
Covid-19 and Healthcare Resources, Lets talk math. - anjel
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1236095180459003909.html
======
eveningcoffee
US has less hospital beds than China or Italy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_OECD_countries_by_hosp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_OECD_countries_by_hospital_beds)

The smartest move that US could do is start building new field hospitals right
NOW.

Next thing they have to do is put all their economic strength to start
producing all necessary medical supplies.

If the US government does not realize this emergency, they have failed. This
is going to be a national emergency quicker than any market force can react.

------
anjel
(
[https://twitter.com/LizSpecht/status/1236095180459003909?s=1...](https://twitter.com/LizSpecht/status/1236095180459003909?s=19)
)

